# 05 650 H1 No spark after airdam install



## whoolieshop

Installed my airdammed clutch last night, when putting everything back together I figured i'd make sure she would move before i put the belt cover back on.

Anyways what I did was attempted to crank the engine with the cover off, which also meant I DIDN'T reconnect the main ground. The starter tried to start but since it didn't have a proper ground it wouldn't spin the motor over. I realized that I had left the ground off, so I went ahead and re-installed the belt drive cover.

I cleaned both grounds well, the housing & bolt and tightened everything down. 

Turned the switch back on and tried to start again, the motor spun over like a champ but wouldn't fire.

Checked all fuses - OK
Kill switch is in the run position
Checked the ground @ the coil, it checks out ok.
The other lead coming from the dynatek cdi to the coil reads as a ground as well. 

I disconnected the white w blue stripe and checked the top terminal of the coil, it also reads a ground. From what I've read this morning the white with blue wire should be a high voltage output from the CDI. Guess i'll go measure it on the AC scale and see if im getting anything.

Anyone else have any ideas what to check?


----------



## greenkitty7

Sounds like a fouled spark plug. And sometimes even if it is sparking the spark may not be strong enough to fire. Try a new spark plug. Sometimes it is the most simple thing


----------



## whoolieshop

tried a known good plug and my plug on the rancher, both plugs fire good on the honda.

Nothing on the cat tho


----------



## whoolieshop

Okay Did some more testing today with the manual here's my findings:

Spark Plug Cap Resistance - 8k-12k ohms (mine was 10k)
Ignition Coil Primary - < 1 ohm (mine was .5)
Secondary 5200-7800 ohms (mine was 5,430 ohms)

Ignition Coil (primary / cdi) 142 - 213.6 dc volts (i couldn't get a reading)

Stator Coil (trigger) 160-240 ohms (mine was 192)
signal < 1 ohm - (mine was .7)

I tried the peak voltage tests but I don't have a Fluke Model 73 DVM with peak voltage reading adapter.... as specified in the manual so I don't know if these readings are accurate or helpful...

"?NOTE: All of the peak voltage tests should be
made using the Fluke Model 73 Multimeter with Peak
Voltage Reading Adapter. If any other type of tester
is used, readings may vary due to internal circuitry."

Peak Voltage
(trigger) 4.2 - 6.3 volts (AC i assume) - Mine was 0.9 volts AC....
(signal) 0.4 - 0.6 volts (AC i assume) - Mine was 0.62 volts AC....

These two readings were the only things out of spec, but im curious if since im using a sperry digital multi meter if this is why they are off.

I also wasn't getting 142.4 - 213.6 DC volts going to the ignition coil, from the CDI if the ohm readings I got say the trigger is okay and the coil checks out ohm wise then by process of elimination im back to the CDI box...


----------



## brute for mud

the bike ran before you started right (ignition coil)primary/cdi no reading that could be a problem to i would try dc just for the heck of it

i had a ignition problem that ended up being a starter it would get spark with the plug out but would not get spark with a plug in the cylinder just something that happen too me


----------



## Whitebandit

Recheck your wires that run from your stator to your voltage reg. These wires will run right beside the clutch cover acrove the motor beside the starter to the other side. If they got pinched or disconnected some how it will not fire


----------



## whoolieshop

Problem Finally Solved!!!!

The CDI Box was in fact dead, had a friend loan me their stocker and it had spark, put her back together and it fired right up!


----------

